# Singer Futura CE-1OO- Can you embroider t-shirts on this?



## tinabug (Sep 11, 2007)

HI I was wondering if it is possible to embroider t-shirts on my home machine. It is a Futura C-100. If so what time of hoop do I use. I want to be able to embroider shirts for dogs and babies as well. I own a custom dog clothing business and want to expand my line. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not a fan of home based machines, but, I imagine you can do small designs on t-shirts using that. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've done a few embroidery and t-shirts. My Futura worked fine. I think the most important part is the Stabilizer that you use!
-regina


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think of the home machines as tots compared to my commercil machines, but they will work. You will be able to sew some designs, but your production time will be much slower. I have 2 Bernina machines that I use for monograming . These mahines are not intended for commercial use. .... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Your bigger problem is going to be the t-shirts themselves. They will shrink while the thread wont, they stretch while the thread wont. They are low priced, low profit items. You might want to do polo and dress shirts instead. You can make $15 and more for each one you do. Soon you will be able to buy a commercial machine.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

binki said:


> Your bigger problem is going to be the t-shirts themselves. They will shrink while the thread wont, they stretch while the thread wont. They are low priced, low profit items. You might want to do polo and dress shirts instead. You can make $15 and more for each one you do. Soon you will be able to buy a commercial machine.


Excellent points Bikini and that's why I'm a newbie! 

-regina


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I have a FUTURA 100 and it will work. For me the challenge was hooping it. Tees are at least easier then onsies. Got tired of it and moved on to a big Brother.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Had this machine before (futura ce-100), it is built for a hobbyist and some home embroidery, with a single color threading, it is quite cumbersome to keep threading new color for most embroidery designs, also the machine does nor really make good quality stitches for a product that you would want to charge for. If you have a chance to compare an embroidery made on this machine against that of a commercial machine, you would know what I am talking about. I have some designs I embroidered when I had the futura and now that I have Toyota commercial machines, I am embarrass to even say I did those old embroideries ! If you are serious about doing a full blown embroiery business, go with a commercial machine, start out with some used machines and go from there. Trust me, those used commercial machines can embroider a lot better than a brand new home machine...Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, by the way, if you plan on using the futura for the meantime, try using a needle that is not as thick as what came with the machine, most comercial machine embroidery threads are thinner than regular sewing threads and therefore you can use needles as small as 65/9 or maybe smaller. this will ensure a smoother emboidery since the holes it creates are smaller .


----------

